# SoftPhone - What do you use?



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Now that the mic and audio are getting some love thanks to *JCSullins*, I thought it might be time to play around with my VOIP Softphone.

I'm using CSipSimple on my Razr Maxx and now also on my Touchpad. Sounds good but I get lag during conversations.

What are you guys using? What's your experience like using your favorite Softphone? Any BEST settings that should be used?


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I use groove ip with google voice. Works like champ.


----------



## Maverick-DBZ- (Aug 25, 2011)

Another vote for GrooVe IP. I use it with my Galaxy Nexus on Verizon with no problems at all.







There is a free version in case you want to try out the app first.

GrooVe IP Lite


----------



## ICanHazBeer (Jun 30, 2011)

Another vote for GrooVeIP and gooVoice. Works great, been using on my MotoDX for some time, as well.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

So if your not using Google Voice; any suggestions on a true VOIP app?


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

I use SipDroid...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

3CXPhone is what I use. The only thing I don't like about it is that I haven't been able to find out how to MUTE the caller. Not much of a big deal since I mainly use it for Conference calls and can just use the conference room to mute the phone.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been trying out MizuDroid lately. It works well so far.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

If you have gvoice installed already then install sip droid it will see that you have a gvoice account and will ask you to make a pbxes.org account and link the two together so you can make calls using ur gvoice account and has more options then most other voip account. What is cool is when you login to pbxes.org and create another extension and setup say you phone for another extension you can dial ext 101 to hit your touchpad anywhere in the world and say hit ext 102 to hit your razr any where in the world as long as there are both connected to some kind of data

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds sweet, i'll check it out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikolaeva (Jun 28, 2012)

I`m using the Zoiper version for Android...they`re getting better quite fast..


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks.. I'll check that one out too


----------

